# Baking soda for bucks



## Cartwheel (Jul 3, 2013)

I am starting to offer baking soda free-choice to aid in digestion. I thought I had read somewhere that it shouldn't be offered to bucks because it can cause urinary stones but now I can't find much about that! Is that true or do you all offer it to your bucks as well?

Thanks!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was thinking about that question too...so i'm following!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I give it to my boys, and so dose any breeder I know around here..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Posted by Goathiker from this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f182/formal-introduction-new-goats-148363/index2.html

"I would like to point out that free choice baking soda deactivates the medicated feed and can make bucks and wethers prone to Urinary Calculi. It's much better just to use it as needed with boys."


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We have a pet Nubian wether. I mix a good amount of ammonium chloride into their minerals, and just mix in about 2-3 tbsp. of baking soda. By the end of the day, Shasta looks huge and bloated just from some hay and oak leaves. I can't imagine if he got into the grain, I like to add some in just in case. 

For example. We recently went camping for two nights and three days. We had our neighbor take care of the goats and other animals while we were gone. She always does a great job, and actually owns Saanens herself. However, she completely forgot to clip the gate, and the second day the goats were in the backyard from 7 am to 6 pm. Thankfully, the layer, goat grain, and scratch were all safely locked in the barn. However, they did eat a good amount of unmedicated chick starter and a lot of different plants than they are used to. I was thankful that they do have probios and baking soda available for situations like that, and everyone turned out fine. I think the key is to mix some with their minerals or only leave a little out each day. Alternatively, you could just feed as needed and maybe leave it out while you are away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use as needed


----------



## Cartwheel (Jul 3, 2013)

For those of you who give it as needed, is that just if you see signs of bloat?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We offer baking soda for the guys on the weekends and as needed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cartwheel said:


> For those of you who give it as needed, is that just if you see signs of bloat?


Yes. I only offer baking soda if I think there is bloat. I'm personally not a fan of leaving out baking soda.


----------



## Cartwheel (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! Sounds like there's some mixed baking soda practices around here! I might just offer it as needed, then. I'll have to look into the ammonium chloride, too. Thanks again!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/confused-little-151158/

Response from Goathiker in above thread: "The baking soda alkalizes the urine. This can cause stones to grow in the unhealthy urine PH. It also deactivates the Ammonium Chloride. It is twice as strong so, if you feed a teaspoon of AC he only has to lick up 1/2 teaspoon to deactivate it. "


----------

